# Download von Distris



## Avariel (12. Mai 2003)

Hallo zusammen, ich wollte mir heute das neueste Suse Linux (8.2 denke ich...) runterladen, bin aber auf Probleme gestoßen: Die V.8.2 scheints nirgendwo zum Download zu geben, ich finde immer nur die 7.3.
Das einzige in Sachen 8.2 das es zu geben scheint ist eine CD-only Version.

Dann hab ich mir gedacht, ok, schau ich mir mal RedHat stattdessen an. RedHat 9 (das ist doch die neueste Version oder?) gibts zwar auf RedHat.de zum Download, aber in zwei Versionen:
- shrike-srpms-disc1 bis 3 und
- shrikei386-disc1 bis 3

Welche brauch ich nun?


----------



## MetallDragon (12. Mai 2003)

Du brauchst für einen 'normal' PC die 
shrikei386-disc1 bis 3

das sind ISO-Images, die du dann mit Nero oder sonstwas brennen kannst. Die Disk 1 ist bootaböle.

Bei SuSE würde ich mal nachschauen, die haben auf ihrem ftp (oder jedem komplett gespiegelten) einen Ordener current (glaube ich)

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.


----------



## Avariel (12. Mai 2003)

Der Ordner Current wird hier:
http://www.suse.de/de/private/download/suse_linux/index.html
auch erwähnt, aber ich glaube dem Text entnehmen zu können das man ausschließlich direkt online installieren kann, also sozusagen während der Installation downloaden. Mit DSL mag das ja ok sein, aber meinem 56k Modem daheim will ich das nicht zumuten  

Naja, nehm ich halt RedHat.


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (12. Mai 2003)

Das enizigste was du mit SuSE machen kannst ist eine komplette Installation über einen FTP-Server, aber nicht die Distri an sich als CD's downloaden.

Bei RedHat (9.0 ist die neuste) geht das schon einfacher. Wie von MetallDragon beschrieben einfach die shrikei386-disc1 - 3 downloaden, brennen und mit der ersten booten und damit die Installation starten.

Eine weitere Alternative wäre Mandrake Linux (http://www.mandrake-linux.org) die wie RedHat auch für Einsteiger geeignet ist um sich mit der Materie mal auseinanderzusetzen.


----------



## MetallDragon (12. Mai 2003)

Also ich kann nur sagen, dass mich RedHat vorallem im Bereich Treiberinstallation (IntelliMouse ) überzeugt hat.
Allerdings habe ich auch vorher nur mit SuSE 7.3 gearbeitet.


----------



## Avariel (13. Mai 2003)

Ah, hat sich grade eben erledigt. Das ist wieder mal good luck ohne Ende   Seit so ca. einer Woche versuch ich verzweifelt Suse 8.2 aufzutreiben, und heute morgen kommt mein Kollege rein und sagt das wir ab heute in unserem übervollen Softwareschrank auch Suse Linux 8.2 rumliegen haben


----------

